# Name Your Top Ten Movie Villians



## Ozymandias (Sep 9, 2006)

Here's Mine

10) Biff Tannen, From Back to the Future – Not the brightest of adversary’s but his sheer physical presence and sadistic nature provided a worthy opponent for Marty Mcfly.
9) The Nazis, From Too Many Movies to List- Again, not that bright (and lousy shots) but there sheer numbers are force to be reckoned with
8) Alien, From Alien- Terrifying because it cannot be reasoned with. Just an organism perfectly evolved to sow death
7) Krank, From City of Lost Children- Equal parts creepy, sad, and scary.
6) The Predator, From Predator- The antithesis to Alien; is a reasoning creature that adheres to a code of honor. A good villain because it showed that even if there are advanced civilizations out there they may be so radically different from ours as to want to kill us. They don’t abide by our moral standards.
5) Big Brother, From 1984- Its ubiquitous presence and iron fisted control of the populace make it a good villain. Plus the fact that it’s faceless really. No one person represents it.
4) Nosferatu- He just exuded such a menacing presence scuttling about onscreen. Spider-like in his movements, he looked like he had just crawled out of someone’s nightmare.
3) Grendel, From A Few Movies I’m Sure though I’ve never actually seen him in one- If they did him right, see above.
2)Darth Vader, From The Star Wars trilogy- I don’t even have to provide a reason for this one.
1) Harry Lime, From The Third Man- Charming, cunning, likeable, and utterly devoid of any morality or ethics.


----------



## Diablo Rojo (Sep 9, 2006)

Adam Sutler - *V for Vendetta *

Viktor - *Underworld*

Merrick - *The Island *


----------



## Dave (Sep 10, 2006)

Just to add (in no particular order):

Dr. Hannibal Lecter
Hal 9000
Norman Bates
Michael Corleone 
Clyde Barrow & Bonnie Parker 
Regan MacNeil 
The Kurgen
Dracula
Sil
Ming the Merciless
Dr. Zachary Smith
Dr. Fu Manchu
Wicked Witch of the West 
Lori Quaid & Vilos Cohaagen
Jason Voorhees
Michael Myers
Freddy Kruger
Chucky
Jack Torrance
Audrey II
Dark Helmet
Dick Jones
Gordon Gekko
Alex Forest
General Zod & Lex Luthor
The Terminator
The Joker, Penguin, Mr. Freeze & Poison Ivy
Kingpin
Jean-Baptiste Zorg
Simon Phoenix
Mr. Blonde
Cardinal Richelieu & Captain Rochefort
Sheriff of Nottingham
Captain Barbossa
Gollum
Magneto
Agent Smith
General Thade
Dr. Evil
Cruella De Vil 
Auric Goldfinger, Dr. Julius No, Ernst Stavro Blofeld, Fransisco Scaramanga & Dr. Kananga


----------



## Jason_Taverner (Sep 10, 2006)

Sheriff of Nottingham Alan Rickman style


----------



## orionsixwings (Sep 10, 2006)

THE EMPEROR - Star Wars

I actually like Darth Vader...


----------



## Nesacat (Sep 11, 2006)

Krank and the Octopus from City of Lost Children
The Emperor from Star Wars
The Alien from the Alien movies
Nosferatu
Big Brother from 1984 (the eternal villain)
The Joker from Batman
Saruman & Sauron from Lord of the Rings
Jack Torrance from The Shining
Nurse Ratched from One Flew Over The Cuckoo's Nest
Frank Booth in Blue Velvet
Tony Montana in Scarface
Hall 9000 from 2001: A Space Odyssey
Professor Moriarty from Sherlock Holmes


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (Sep 11, 2006)

Can't believe you put Dark Helmet on the list.... 
I'm not sure what you mean by "top 10". I've put mine down as "top 10 scariest".

Here's mine
10) Asami Yamazaki (Eihi Shiina from the movie Audition). Two parts Kathy Bates from Misery, one part Rebecca de Morney from The Hand that Rocks the Cradle and a dash of Glenn Close from Fatal Attraction with the horrifying addition of being incredibly beautiful and serene.
9) The Terminator - implacable, remorseless and near unstoppable. And he wants to kill YOU.
8) Warden Samuel Norton (Shawshank Redemption). You're already in prison. How can it get any worse? Oh.
7) Carter Burke (Aliens). The real monster of the piece. Makes Gordon Gecko look like a saintly philanthropist.
6) Carrie White (Carrie). You don't want to make her angry. You really don't.
5) Shizuko Yamamura (Ringu). How do you make a little girl terrifying? Long black hair, a juddery gait and a close up of her left eye should do it.
4) Jaws. Technically perhaps not a villain but the reason I _still_ won't go in the water.
3) Damien (The Omen) - the scariest kid since Linda Blair. And he can't be "cured".
2) Matthew Hopkins (Witchfinder General). Are you a witch? I'm sure you are.
1) Norman Bates - he's the nice boy next door. Just pray you never live there.

I wanted to include Darth Vader in this list but ever since the prequels he's just a joke to me.


----------



## jackokent (Sep 11, 2006)

1) Audry 1 - Little shop of horrors
2) Oddbod and the women who's name I can't remmeber from carry on screaming
3) Imoteh (or however it's spelt) from the Mummy
4) The Oogie boogie from Nightmare before Christmas
5) The bad alien from the Men in Black
6) The child catcher from CHitty Chitty bang bang
7) Lo Pan from Big Trouble in Little CHina
8) Davros and the Dalaks
9) Pontious Pilot - Life of Brian
10) Cactus jack - Cactus jack


----------



## Ozymandias (Sep 11, 2006)

Winters_Sorrow said:
			
		

> Can't believe you put Dark Helmet on the list....
> I'm not sure what you mean by "top 10". I've put mine down as "top 10 scariest".
> 
> That's what I meant. Your favorites, the ones that frighten you the most.
> ...


----------



## jackokent (Sep 11, 2006)

I don't think all mine are that scarey.  I'm going to have to review my list.


----------



## carrie221 (Sep 12, 2006)

Emperor, Starwars
Urusala, Little Mermaid
Agent X,
Cancer Man, X-Files

I can't think of anymore right now


----------



## steve12553 (Sep 12, 2006)

Winters_Sorrow said:
			
		

> I wanted to include Darth Vader in this list but ever since the prequels he's just a joke to me.


 
I think you have to treat the Prequels like the Trekkers treat *Star Trek *V. (It really doesn't count.)


----------



## carrie221 (Sep 12, 2006)

steve12553 said:
			
		

> I think you have to treat the Prequels like the Trekkers treat *Star Trek *V. (It really doesn't count.)


 
Star Trek V may not really exist but the star wars prequels do exist


----------



## Nesacat (Sep 12, 2006)

Winters Sorrow & Ozymandias ... Darth Vader was frightening in the original trilogy. But you're right. The latest batch just made him into a farce. It's hard to think of him as being any kind of scary anymore now. Not when the first thing that comes to mind is all the petulant, wooden dialogue and his whole evolution into Darth Vader. 

Jackokent ... I thought Oogie Boogie was pretty scary too especially since he seemed to take so much pleasure is causing hurt. And then there is the fact that he's filled with all those creepy crawlies. The Daleks are sad and scary all at the same time. They're so single minded in their hatred and desire to destroy but then there's nothing else in ife for them outside of that. Maybe that's why they are frightening.

Carrie ... The Emperor is definitely scary. Always thought he was the true villain of the whole series although he worked so much in the background. Ursula as well. So very cold-hearted and uncaring about the consequences of what she does so long as she got what she wanted. The original Hans Andersen version was even more frightening.


----------



## ravenus (Sep 12, 2006)

Winters_Sorrow said:
			
		

> 6) Carrie White (Carrie). You don't want to make her angry. You really don't.


 Not what I'd consider a villain. She was a hugely introverted girl with a very disturbed upbringing and psychic powers buried within her, who then gets pushed to the limit by her deceitful mates. I'd say she cut a very tragic figure...in the good sense. I don't think you'd be reacting cordially to having pig's blood poured over you.


----------



## williemeikle (Sep 12, 2006)

"Harry Lime" - in "The Third Man" ... oozes with evil charm
"The Fat Man" - in The Maltese Falcon... just oozes 
"Dracula" - Christopher Lee, Hammer vintage...no more needs said.
"Victor Frankenstein" .... it's not the "Monster" that's the villain of the piece...
"Norman Bates" - after "Psycho" showers were never the same again.
"Gollum" - was there ever a more pitiful villain?
"Captain Jack Sparrow" - was there ever a more -charming- villain?
"Pinky" - before he got all luvvlie, Dickie Attenborough in "Brighton Rock" was an evil little sod
"Hannibal Lecter" - the Brian Cox version in Manhunter was really scary, not like the pantomine dame that Anthony Hopkins created.
"Azazel" - in Fallen... my personal nightmare, a demon that can just slip in and out of people at will... the scene in the police station where it jumps around everyone, circling around Denzel, is truly chilling.

Willie


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (Sep 12, 2006)

ravenus said:
			
		

> Not what I'd consider a villain. She was a hugely introverted girl with a very disturbed upbringing and psychic powers buried within her, who then gets pushed to the limit by her deceitful mates. I'd say she cut a very tragic figure...in the good sense. I don't think you'd be reacting cordially to having pig's blood poured over you.


 
She was a victim and did suffer but when she flipped out she was as cold, scary & heartless as the best movie villains I can think of.


----------



## Joel007 (Sep 12, 2006)

did anyone mention that rogue general from apocalypse now? Can't remember his name but I though he was great. Not just him, but the hearsay about him


----------



## Nesacat (Sep 12, 2006)

Colonel Walter E Kurtz ... Marlon Brando did an awesome job with that one and it is a chilling portrait.

How about the Mr Louis Cyphre in Angel Heart. He was scary. Have never looked at eggs the same away again.


----------



## Paige Turner (Sep 12, 2006)

No love for Hans Gruber? Come on. He MADE that movie.

Also, Nesa: Good call on Nurse Ratched.  I still hate that woman, and it's been decades.


----------



## Roboripper (Sep 12, 2006)

in no particular order...

General Zod - Superman 2
Graf Orlok - Nosferatu
Countess Bathory - Countess Dracula
The Emperor - Star Wars
Jack the Ripper - From Hell
Lord Summerisle - The Wicker Man
Dracula - any Hammer Dracula movie
Khan - ST: TWOK
Freddy Krueger - A Nightmare On Elm Street
Pinhead - Hellraiser


----------



## Mouse (Sep 12, 2006)

Scar - The Lion King
Agent Smith - The Matrix
Verbal Kint - The Usual Suspects
The family from the Goonies (The Fratellis I think?)

That's all for me I think!


----------



## Nesacat (Sep 13, 2006)

Paige Turner said:
			
		

> Also, Nesa: Good call on Nurse Ratched.  I still hate that woman, and it's been decades.



Same here. She was always smiling too and the way her curled into two sections under her cap was quite appropriatlely like twin horns I always think. Made most other villians seem like fluffy residents of Toyland.

For some reason I've always liked Pinhead, Be careful what you wish for; it might come true.


----------

